# Always enable animated gifs



## flare561

The Droid Charge, like my own phone the Samsung Stratosphere, does an interesting check when displaying gifs. If you have less than 100MB of RAM (which rarely if ever happens) if will display them as static rather than animated. Therefore I modified libwebcore.so on the Stratosphere to enable them. I asked dwitherell, the developer of the fantastic TweakStock ROM for both the charge and the stratosphere, to include it in his next release of TweakStock, and he asked me if I would make a version for the charge as well. I figured I would release it here to you guys as well, before he releases his next build. It should in theory, work on any charge ROMs but I'm not sure since I don't have a charge to test it with. So here it is, a CWM zip file to give you animated gifs regardless of your available RAM. If any devs wish to use it in their custom ROMs feel free, all I ask is for a nod in my direction.


----------



## dwitherell

flare561 said:


> The Droid Charge, like my own phone the Samsung Stratosphere, does an interesting check when displaying gifs. If you have less than 100MB of RAM (which rarely if ever happens) if will display them as static rather than animated. Therefore I modified libwebcore.so on the Stratosphere to enable them. I asked dwitherell, the developer of the fantastic TweakStock ROM for both the charge and the stratosphere, to include it in his next release of TweakStock, and he asked me if I would make a version for the charge as well. I figured I would release it here to you guys as well, before he releases his next build. It should in theory, work on any charge ROMs but I'm not sure since I don't have a charge to test it with. So here it is, a CWM zip file to give you animated gifs regardless of your available RAM. If any devs wish to use it in their custom ROMs feel free, all I ask is for a nod in my direction.


And I can vouch for the fact that it DOES indeed work


----------



## kvswim

So that's for the stock browser? What about making it work for other browsers, such as Dolphin Mini or HD?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## flare561

it does work with Dolphin HD! It also works with every Reddit app I've used. Anything that relies on libwebcore.so to display web pages will have working gifs.


----------



## Andrwmorph

Thanks a lot! I've been using Firefox as it is the only browser that properly displays animated gifs for me but I would much rather use the stock one.


----------



## JihadSquad

Opera Mobile supports animated gifs pretty much no matter what.


----------



## kkeller87

This is amazing.

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using RootzWiki


----------



## jaffo

Thanks for this, it works perfectly!


----------



## kvswim

Confirmed-works on Dolphin Mini.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## mzchelle

Can somebody explain why Opera seems to run even faster than it already is after I installed this?


----------



## JihadSquad

mzchelle said:


> Can somebody explain why Opera seems to run even faster than it already is after I installed this?


The placebo effect?


----------



## mzchelle

Of course FP5 OTA kills the animated gifs, again. I tried flashing the zip file OP posted, and it works, sort of. Gif files come alive again, but at a much slower rate, every gif file, large or small, moves in slow motion. Bummer!


----------

